# Traditional Flemish Style of painting



## rcelano (Feb 22, 2019)

The Flemish style of painting has gotten my attention lately. It consists of many steps including preparing the canvas, the sketch, inking, toning, the "dead" layer, glazing and finishing up. The following video shows the general steps for completing such a painting. Hope to get better at it as I really like the results.


----------

